# Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität



## Tim1974 (17. Juni 2015)

*Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein paar Fragen zu den iMac Geräten:

1.) Meint Ihr es macht heute schon Sinn auf ein 5K-Display zu setzen, oder ist das noch unwirtschaftlich?
2.) In wie weit reicht die verbaute Grafikkarte des iMacs mit 5K Display denn aus? Sie hat soweit ich weiß in der günstigsten Version nur 2 GB Speicher zur Verfügung.
3.) Wenn man so ein teures Gerät für knapp 3000 Euro kauft, kann man es dann sagen wir mal nach 2-3 Jahren kostenpflichtig von Apple aufrüsten lassen (neue CPU, mehr RAM, andere Grafikkarte oder größere SSD)?
4.) Wie ist die Kompatibilität der iMacs mit Android-Smartphones? Kann ich das per USB anschließen und dann genauso Datein hin- und herschieben wie ich es bei Windows oder Linux gewohnt bin?

Danke schonmal!
Gruß
Tim


----------



## ColorMe (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

1. Kommt darauf an, was du damit machst. Das Display des 5K iMac ist aber qualitativ hochwertig.
2. Zum spielen bist du damit einfach an der falschen Adresse.
3. Nein kannst du nicht. Du kannst gerade mal den Arbeitsspeicher erweitern. Das ist sogar ziemlich einfach über eine Klappe möglich. Die SSD/Fustiondrive tauschen ist schon erheblich komplexer, da dazu das Display abgenommen werden muss.
4. Habe ich keine Erfahrung mit. Dürfte aber als Massenspeicher bzw. Laufwerk erkannt werden und sollte somit auch gleich funktionieren.


----------



## yingtao (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Wenn man die 5k Auflösung anständig nutzen kann z.B. bei der Videobearbeitung um ein Video in vollem 4k als Vorschau anzuzeigen und trotzdem noch etwas Platz hat für Bedienelemente dann lohnt sich ein 5k Display schon. Ob man sich jetzt extra einen iMac mit 5k Bildschirm holt oder den 5k Bildschirm von Dell oder HP nimmt ist wieder eine andere Sache. Das Display an sich kostet rund 1500-1800€. Die verbaute Grafikkarte (GPU ist auf das Mainboard gelötet) reicht für das wofür der iMac gedacht ist (arbeiten) vollkommen aus. Upgrade kann man abgesehen vom RAM vergessen. Je nachdem was man sich ausgesucht hat, hat man keine Chance irgendwas abzuändern. GPU ist auf dem Mainboard verlötet und wenn man eine SSD nimmt ist die je nach Größe eine M.2 SSD die auch auf dem Mainboard verlötet ist. Upgrades kann man bei Apple halt nicht machen. Wenn man sich das Modell ohne VESA Bohrung holt, dann kann man nachträglich nicht mehr auf das Modell mit Bohrung wechseln weil das ein komplett anderes Gehäuse ist und man sich dann einfach den iMac nochmal neu kaufen muss. Umtausch ist halt schwierig weil wie gesagt vieles der Konfiguration entsprechend verlötet wird wodurch man den iMac nicht umrüsten kann. Selbst sowas wie eine HDD oder SSD nachträglich zurüsten kann man je nach Konfiguration vergessen weil es einfach auf den Mainboard keinen Anschluss dafür gibt.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

1) klar, warum nicht?  Im Vergleich zu anderen PCs mit 4k/5k Display sind die iMacs sogar garnicht so teuer.
2) Solange du nicht zocken willst, ja. 
3) Ich weiß nicht, ob Apple sowas anbietet. RAM und Laufwerke solltest du aber aufrüsten können. Ein iMac sieht von innen aus wie ein Laptop ... hat ja auch eine ähnliche Form. 
4) Beide Geräte werden sich USB-spezifisch verhalten können, sprich als Massenspeicher mit direktem Zugriff aufs Dateisystem solltest du auf jeden Fall reinkommen.  Wie es mit Zusatzsoftware zur einfacheren Verwaltung aussieht weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Danke für die Antworten!

Was mich mal sehr interessieren würde ist, wie Apple die Haswell-CPUs kühlt, weiß das hier jemand?
Könnte es sogar sein, daß die den Heatspreader und die Wärmeleitpaste drunter entfernen um so eine bessere Kühlleistung in den engen Gehäusen zu erziehlen?

Schade finde ich, daß es den iMac anscheinend nicht als 4K-Version gibt, denn das würde mir bei 27" völlig ausreichen und wäre sicher eine ganz Ecke günstiger, oder nicht?

Mal angenommen ich kaufen so einen 5K iMac, würdet Ihr mir dann dazu raten, für ca. 300 Euro Aufpreis vom i5 3,5 GHz auf einen i7 mit 4 GHz zu wechseln?
Sollte ich auch ein Upgrade der Grafikeinheit auf einen stärkeren ATI-Chip mit 4 GB Speicher nehmen?
Was ist von der Garantieverlängerung auf 3 Jahre mit ebenfalls verlängertem Telefonsupport zu halten, die man ja auch noch extra bezahlen muß, lohnt sich das?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Ich glaube nicht, dass Apple die CPU köpft  

Und wie gesagt, die Kühlung ist auch wie bei einem Laptop.  Etwas größer, aber konzeptionell gleich. 

Der Aufpreis vom i5 zum i7 würde Sinn machen, um HyperThreading zu bekommen. 

Es gibt noch ATI-Chips?  
Keine Ahnung, 4GB VRAM braucht man nur für wenige Dinge. Was hast du denn damit vor? 

Garantieverlängerung muss man selbst entscheiden. Kommt drauf an, was es denn kosten soll.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Naja, spielen will ich damit nicht, außer vielleicht mal ne Runde Schach zwischendurch, aber den Flugsimulator X-Plane 10 würde ich schon damit nutzen wollen, sofern er gut darauf läuft.

Der Haupteinsatzbereich für das Gerät wäre aber Audiorecording und Bearbeitung, deneben noch alle möglichen Internet-Tätigkeiten, Foto- und Videobearbeitung.
Der Preis, der sich momentan auf ca. 3000 Euro für meine Wunschkonfiguration belaufen würde ist mir aber noch zu hoch und so eilig ist das Ganze auch nicht, hab ja einen i7-PC, aber halt mit Windows 7 und einigen Problemen.
Sehr wirtschaftlich wäre es da sicher nicht, wenn ein i7-4770K seit gut 1,5 Jahren da ist, noch einen i5 oder i7 dazu zu kaufen, auch wenn das tolle 5K-Display und das OS mich schon sehr reizen, dazu das tolle Design...
Vermutlich wird sich die Entscheidungsfindung bei mir aber noch 6-12 Monate hinziehen, das gibt mir auch genug Zeit um alle Möglichkeiten durchzuspielen und durchzuplanen und dabei auf Preissenkungen zu warten. Außerdem muß ich erst noch raus finden was Windows 10 kann, vielleicht reicht mir das dann auch für den Audiobereich aus...
Aber selbst wenn, als nächsten Rechner, egal wann, stehen die Chancen sehr gut das es ein Apple wird.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Ja ... Windows ist ziemlich mies wenns um Audio geht  

Versuchs mal mit Ubuntu Studio oder etwas in der Art. Da kommt man deutlich weiter mit.


----------



## XyZaaH (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Ich betreibe ein dem 5k iMac sehr ähnliches Setup: i7 4790K plus Radeon 7870(entspricht ziemlich genau der gpu des imacs), dran hängen ein 4k Display von dell und ein weiteres 1650x1050 display. in etwa fast so viel wie der imac, der hat 14 Millionen pixel, mein setup etwa 10.
Das ganze läuft mit OS X Yosemite, also dem selben Betriebssystem. zu der frage mit der GPU power... die reicht nicht wirklich, wenn man mehrere Fenster offen hat bzw ein video schneidet ruckelt das Betriebssystem schon leicht....
zum audio bearbeiten sollte das reichen, aber für videos ist der dann relativ langsam.
Für android brauchst du noch ein zusatzprogramm, das läuft dann aber.
aufrüsten kannst du nichts. einzig das 4k display macht sinn, aber mit einem 4k display ist alles schon gestochen scharf....


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Mir würde ja ein iMac mit 4K-Display auch völlig ausreichen, vorallem wenn er dann deutlich günstiger wäre als der 5k, aber leider gibts den ja anscheinend nicht, vielleicht führen sie sowas ja irgendwann nochmal im Einsteigerbereich an Stelle der FHD-Modelle ein.

Momentan tendiere ich dazu erstmal abzuwarten, vielleicht auch noch ein Jahr oder mehr, bis die Kosten für 5K-Displays deutlich gesunken sind und es leistungsstärkere CPUs und GPUs für den iMac gibt, damit sich ein Neukauf (Verglichen mit meinem jetzigen i7-System) auch wirklich lohnt.
Sollte mich der Mac bzw. das OS mich überzeugen, kann es gut sein, daß ich über die Jahre mehr und mehr Apple Geräte hinzukaufe und Windows ganz den Rücken kehre, Spiele brauche ich irgendwie sowieso nicht mehr wirklich.

Was ich brauche und will ist ein Rechner der einfach funktioniert und zwar zuverlässig über viele Jahre, an dem ich nie rumbasteln muß, wo Treiber und Updates automatisch installiert bzw. rausgesucht werden und ich mich nicht um alles selbst kümmern muß. Also Hardware und Software aus einer Hand, Hardware die zueinander auch wirklich paßt, nicht wie bei den ganzen Built-By-Order-PCs mit denen ich mich die letzten Jahrzehnte rumärgern mußte, wo ich froh war wenn mal ein neuer Rechner wirklich tatsächlich fehlerfrei war und lief. Die Regel war eher, daß ich grob geschätzt fast 50% der PCs auf Garantie reklamieren mußte, weil defekt. 
Darauf hab ich einfach kein Bock mehr, die Hardware soll konfiguriert sein und zueinander paßen und die Software soll optimal darauf zugeschnitten und voreingestellt sein. 
Außerdem gehe ich mal stark davon aus das Apple jeden Rechner auch testet, bevor er in den Verkauf bzw. zum Kunden geht und eine ohnehin sehr gute Qualitätskontrolle und hohen Produktionsstandard hat.

Ich will meine Zeit einfach lieber damit verbringen mit Software produktiv zu arbeiten und was zu lernen.
Nicht beinahe die gesamte Garantiezeit nach Fehlern suchen und immer wieder was neues finden, wie bei dem jetztigen i7-PC hier.

Nochmal zum Thema Android und MacOS. Wenn ich das Android-Smartphone an den Mac anschließe passiert dann nichts ohne entsprechende Zusatzsoftware?
Gibt es diese Zusatzsoftware von Apple kostenlos oder wo bekommt man die her?
Paßt die mit jedem Android Tablet und Smartphone?

Kann eigentlich das aktuelle MacOS alle gängigen Mediaformate abspielen, also z.B.: MP3, MP4, MP4a, webm, WAV, WMA, WMV? Besonders wichtig ist mir webm.
Gibt es für den Mac Tools kostenlos, die diese Formate umwandeln können?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Am einfachsten ist es natürlich, sich gut genug auszukennen um sich selbst um die Funktion seines PCs kümmern zu können.  Meiner aktueller läuft seit drei Jahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme, weder bei der Hardware noch bei der Software. Ein paar Upgrades hat er in der Zeit trotzdem bekommen. 

Thema Android:  Wie schon gesagt, alle Geräte sollten sich USB-spezifisch verhalten, eine Grundfunktionalität sollte also ohne weitere Software gegeben sein. 

Thema Medienformate:  Das meiste wird wohl gehen, aber einige der aufgelisteten Video- und Musik-Codecs sind nicht komplett frei. 
webm gehört beispielsweise Google,  wma gehört Microsoft.  Da lassen sich eventuelle Zickereien also nicht ausschließen.  Obwohl solche am aller ehesten von Apple ins Leben gerufen werden. 


Und mit kostenlosen Tools  bist du bei Apple definitiv vollkommen an der falschen Adresse, nirgendwo gibt es weniger gute und kostenlose Software als dort


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*



			
				Stryke7;7483621 [... schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit kostenlosen Tools  bist du bei Apple definitiv vollkommen an der falschen Adresse, nirgendwo gibt es weniger gute und kostenlose Software als dort



Was bedeutet das?
Für den Mac und das OS hat man dann ja schon gut bezahlt, also wäre es nicht kostenlos wenns schon ins OS integriert wäre.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

1: Gibt es allgemein wenig Software für MacOS
2: Diese ist entweder teuer, oder sche*ße  

Aber etwas so simples wie einen mp3 Konverter wirst man wohl noch finden.


----------



## XyZaaH (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Das Tool gibt es kostenlos im Internet, denn mtp kann OS X nicht.


----------



## Reskiyoer (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Android und MacOS. Wenn ich das Android-Smartphone an den Mac anschließe passiert dann nichts ohne entsprechende Zusatzsoftware?
> Gibt es diese Zusatzsoftware von Apple kostenlos oder wo bekommt man die her?
> Paßt die mit jedem Android Tablet und Smartphone?



Zur AndroidOS->MacOS (MBPr13, Yosemite 10.10)-Frage kann ich dir sagen, dass mein Sony Xperia Neo V (Bj. 2011) problemlos ohne irgendwelche Treiberinstallationen erkannt wurde.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich das aktuelle MacOS alle gängigen Mediaformate abspielen, also z.B.: MP3, MP4, MP4a, webm, WAV, WMA, WMV? Besonders wichtig ist mir webm.
> Gibt es für den Mac Tools kostenlos, die diese Formate umwandeln können?



MP3, MP4, MP4a, WAV werden unterstützt.

WMA, WMV werden, soweit ich weiß, nicht unterstützt. Zweites Problem lässt sich aber durch zusätzliche Codec-Installationen umgehen. Da das für mich aber unerheblich ist, kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen.

WebM Dateien habe ich bisher noch nicht gekannt. Ein kurzer Blick in den App Store hat mir Programme zwischen 0,99€ und 29,99€ ausgespuckt (Suchwort "webm"). U.a. "TryToConvert" (2,99€), "Any MP4 Converter" (19,99€) und "WebM Converter" (29,99€).


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

WMA ist ein Format von Microsoft, gut möglich dass das nur durch Nachinstallation der Codecs geht.


----------



## Reskiyoer (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> WMA ist ein Format von Microsoft, gut möglich dass das nur durch Nachinstallation der Codecs geht.



Jep. Habe das leider etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. WMA und WMV waren beide mit "zweitem" Problem gemeint.

Hier findest du auch einen Link zur offiziellen Support-Seite von Apple (Unterstützung zusätzlicher Medienformate zu Quicktime hinzufügen). Wenn du dem Link für die Windows-Codecs folgst, wirst du leider feststellen müssen, dass die Codecs etwas kosten. Ob es eine andere kostenlose Alternative gibt, müsstest du selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Läuft denn der VLC-Player unter MacOS?
Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, konnte ich unter Windows 7 mit dem Windows Mediaplayer nämlich auch keine webm-Files wiedergeben, aber der VLC-Player konnte es und der läßt sich bei Windows ja einfach installieren.


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nochmal einige Fragen zum  iMac und Kompatibilität*

Ja, der läuft einwandfrei. MacOS basiert auf UNIX, Linux ebenfalls gewissermaßen. VLC kommt ursprünglich von Linux. Deswegen ist oft eine Mac-Linux-Kompatibilität deutlich einfacher erreicht als eine Mac/Linux-Windows-Kompatibiität.

Dennoch solltest du hier überprüfen, ob der VLC-Player die Codecs mitbringt oder nur die vorhandenen Codecs verwendet.


----------

